# Anybody ever used a Q-Tech Airless sprayer?



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anybody come across these before?

http://www.paintspraytools.co.uk/Pa...Paint_Sprayers-Q-Tech/c197_198_247/index.html

(Not affiliated with this website, just saw they had the range that I am looking at)

The Q-P036 is marketed as being a Mark V competitor, was wondering about quality of build and maintenance.

Can't find a lot of reviews on line which makes me a little suspicious....:shifty:


----------

